# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Will insert covert ops assets into AXA sometime Sunday for embedded reports on La Nouvelle St Barth.

Briefing agents at this time who are being instructed to maintain internet silence while in the fi

## Island Visitor

Will insert covert ops assets into AXA sometime Sunday for embedded reports on La Nouvelle St Barth.

Briefing agents at this time who are being instructed to maintain internet silence while in the field so as not to blow their cover.  

If assets can be extracted safely, will debrief and report.

In the meantime, HQ has made a field promotion and is leaving Miker in charge.

God help you all.

IV - Peace, love, out.

----------


## MIke R

not for long will I be in charge...I'm outta here Monday afternoon ...and will be on internet slience until the 21st.....

this is AndyNaps show as I see it


safe journies IV.....I'll wave everytime I look over....but you are not allowed to look back!,,,LOL

----------


## Island Visitor

Anynap must step up and take the lead.

Miker:  Not to worry.  There is no view of St Barth from Meads Bay.  But if we make it around to the east end, I'll give you a wave.

And if we pop over to SBH for a day - I've done dumber things - I'll look you up at Nikki.

Safe travels.  Give your girls bisous and have a great time.

----------


## Peter NJ

You better make it to East End..Thats where Junks Hole is..Its a small island to navigate,you will see it all..I would for sure plan on Lunch at Nats place one day,but get the hours first,they can be sketchy..Have a great time..

----------


## Seles

Have a great time IV and Mrs. IV, and all the IV children...this should make it go better!

#13 Tigers Capture Myrtle Beach Regional Title With 15-3 Win Over #10 Coastal Carolina Monday
Behind 20 hits, #13 Clemson defeated #10 Coastal Carolina 15-3 to capture the Myrtle Beach Regional title in front of 4,327 fans at Coastal Federal Field on Monday. The #2-seed Tigers won the regional with a 3-0 record to improve to 41-21 on the season. The #1-seed Chanticleers' season came to an end with a 50-13 record.

Looks like CU gets home advantage in the Super Regional with FSU's big loss.

Ric

----------


## andynap

Thanks for the hand-off- I am here rain or shine. Sad but true.

----------

